# National Fast Food Day



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So, today is the day that the fast food workers are supposedly going on strike demanding $15 per hour. Therefore, even if you hate fast food like me, today is the day to shell out a few bucks and eat at your local McDonald's or Wendy's in support of your local franchisee. If they do actually "strike", it may not be quite as "fast", but it may encourage the franchisees to fire their sorry asses!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Personaly for me, everysingle fast food place could shut down forever and I would never miss it. I have Celiacs and have not eaten at a fast food join in over 3 years. Don't miss it at all.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have to admit when passing by the 5 fast food places in small town Michigan the french fry grease is intoxicating.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Darn! I wasn't planning on eating at a fast food place today, or most days for that matter, but I guess I will get in my car and head on out.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

The only thing I like from fast food is french fries, other than that, I hardly eat fast food


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We hardly ever eat fast food anymore, but today will have to be an exception. Too bas the Chic-fil-e (spelling) is way over the other side of town.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Are they really striking for 15/hr?! Puh-LEASE! Fire them, they aren't worth 15/hr.While it would be nice to make that much, they gotta go down the same road as the rest of us


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it would give me a heart attack.









Just imagine what this crap does to your insides.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

nothing wrong with just ordering fries


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> View attachment 3526
> 
> 
> Just imagine what this crap does to your insides.


OK... activating imagination..

yup, now I'm hungry. Burger King, here I come!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, no-can-do.
The crap is poison. It isn't like donut poison, where nobody thinks it is anything else but tasty poison, it is poison people eat as a meal. I don't support those places for any reason.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

There are only 2 fast food places I even eat. 1. Rocky's pizza (not really fast) 2. Subway all the rest can hang their going out of business for all I care. I have the best wife, she is the best cook and she knows when I am ready to eat before I do.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait, who wants fifteen dollars an hour? Fast food workers? They do work pretty hard, maybe they deserve it.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I think it would give me a heart attack.
> 
> View attachment 3526
> 
> ...


So true, We wouldn't eat that kind of food. not only good for a heart attack look what it is doing to the kids today, most of them are way over weight. Mom and Dad are partly to blame for feeding them this junk food. Would like too see them win their battle and these places have to raise the prices so high that no one would eat there and drive them out of business and yes the employees would lose their jobs but at least these places would be gone, mission accomplished.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

There are a lot of other people that deserve that raise than fast food workers.hell,there are care workers taking care of sick and dying people that dont make that much.and obummer is on the bandwagon now with raising the minimum wage.not that I am against that but someone that is going to spit in your food does not even deserve $2.00 an hour.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I believe min. wage should reflect inflation, but if everyone else's wages are not going up, then F it, make them work like the rest of us having to get 2 and 3 jobs to take care of our household.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I just had one of the best Angry Whoppers I've ever had. It even looked like the picture. If that had anything to do with the employees striking, fire them all.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> So true, We wouldn't eat that kind of food. not only good for a heart attack look what it is doing to the kids today, most of them are way over weight. Mom and Dad are partly to blame for feeding them this junk food. Would like too see them win their battle and these places have to raise the prices so high that no one would eat there and drive them out of business and yes the employees would lose their jobs but at least these places would be gone, mission accomplished.


If you look at the photo, that food has been sitting in the open air for 171 days and it hasn't changed because of all the preservatives.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Eat fresh, my friends

How To Field Dress A Deer In Six Minutes! - YouTube


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> If you look at the photo, that food has been sitting in the open air for 171 days and it hasn't changed because of all the preservatives.


 Lol, I had to go back and take a look and I'll be damned you are right. And people eat this stuff?
True story, two of our 3 kids worked at the local mc Donald's while in high school. Some years later my son told a story of when he worked nights there they would take the frozen burgers and get brooms and play hockey then put them back in the freezer. One more reason I don't eat at those places.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They don't deserve it! That is why you are told as a kid to GET AN EDUCATION and work hard!! As far as I'm concerned, the only ones that should be working fast food are high school kids,former criminals and high school dropouts. Then they should have to find other gainful employment to bridge the gap. Don't think you can work a part time job flipping burgers and think you can pay your bills!! Seems like few people today want or are willing to work more than 30-40 hrs a week. If I work less than 60-70hrs a week I think I am working part time.. There are plenty of jobs out there. You might have to work a ton of hours at some of them but it makes plenty of money and you have less time to spend it. Anyone that can't find something other than fast food is either stupid or lazy IMO..That doesn't go for high school kids or someone else looking for looking for some extra cash. But it SHOULD NOT be a primary source of income to pay the bills .


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

One more reason, in October 2008 they found a tumor in my sigmoid colon and bladder, went thru surgery and they found a rare type called plasmablastic lymphoma and was given 25% chance of making it. went thru chemo twice and ended up in Moffett cancer research center in Tampa for a month. They did a stem cell/bone marrow transplant, they were able to take my stem cells and clean them up and transfuse them back well this process kills your whole immune system I spent the next two years getting all my baby and childhood shots again. When I left the hospital with no immune system one of the strict rules were NO FAST FOOD RESTURAUNTS for at least 6 months preferably never could only go to sit down places and eat only well cooked meat and vegetable's. Tells me they know what crap is in that food. Here it is 2013 beat the odds and going strong. surprised the hell out of my doctors.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> They don't deserve it!


Just in case this is in response to my post earlier, I hope everyone realizes that was tongue in cheek. Considering I just finished ranting about this the other day.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The original Chick-fil-a song:






The new one:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> One more reason, in October 2008 they found a tumor in my sigmoid colon and bladder, went thru surgery and they found a rare type called plasmablastic lymphoma and was given 25% chance of making it. went thru chemo twice and ended up in Moffett cancer research center in Tampa for a month. They did a stem cell/bone marrow transplant, they were able to take my stem cells and clean them up and transfuse them back well this process kills your whole immune system I spent the next two years getting all my baby and childhood shots again. When I left the hospital with no immune system one of the strict rules were NO FAST FOOD RESTURAUNTS for at least 6 months preferably never could only go to sit down places and eat only well cooked meat and vegetable's. Tells me they know what crap is in that food. Here it is 2013 beat the odds and going strong. surprised the hell out of my doctors.


Good to hear you made and I hope all is well now.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I had fast food for breakfast:

Scrambled eggs and toast! It was faster than getting in the car and driving to town to a fast food joint!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's important to remember that any increase in the minimum wage will apply to all industries and not just corporate fast food joints. This video is pretty good at explaining exactly why raising the minimum wage hurts low-skilled workers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> They don't deserve it! That is why you are told as a kid to GET AN EDUCATION and work hard!! As far as I'm concerned, the only ones that should be working fast food are high school kids,former criminals and high school dropouts.


I have to disagree with this somewhat. Not everyone will make it through college. There are many who just can't cut it. That's ok. That's where we get our tradesmen. We need to be teaching trades also. I can member when you could take carpentry, welding, auto mechanics and auto body shop in high school. With all the magnate and charter schools around, you think someone would get the idea.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I have to disagree with this somewhat. Not everyone will make it through college. There are many who just can't cut it. That's ok. That's where we get our tradesmen. We need to be teaching trades also. I can member when you could take carpentry, welding, auto mechanics and auto body shop in high school. With all the magnate and charter schools around, you think someone would get the idea.


I am not talkin about tradesman. I'm not saying that anyone that doesn't finish college should end up workin fast food. I'm talking about the ones that dropped out of high school and then did nothing with their lives. They want to sit around,get drunk and smoke dope and then collect welfare.. If someone wants to better themselves and learn a trade. They are becoming more productive members of society as far as I'm concerned..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You mean teach people to work? Trades are not popular because you have to take pride in your work. Most kids don't take pride in themselves at all. When I look at my kids and then look at most of their generation it boggles my mind. People who don't care about themselves can't care about a job. I have had three careers and I excelled at each of them. I do tend to be obsessive about it though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I honestly do not know why the trades are not more popular. I was reading a story today about how they cannot get enough diesel mechanics for heavy equipment. The article was saying that guys with only 3 years experience are demanding and getting $130K plus per year! (I tried to find it again to link it here but could not.) That seems like it would be a pretty good motivator for high school kids to work harder AND smarter. I do not know how much schooling it takes to become a diesel mechanic on heavy equipment, but I am guessing it is the same or less than a 4 year college degree where you can come out and make $50K a year if you are lucky and in the right field.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I think that trade schools (and there aren't many) aren't popular because the focus is on EVERYONE going to college. Many act like being a tradesman is beneath them.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is an awesome book on that very subject. I highly suggest you read it.

Shop Class as Soulcraft: An Inquiry into the Value of Work: Matthew B. Crawford: 9780143117469: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Unions have become less popular and they were responsible for most of the training in the trades. Two to six years of apprenticeship of witch almost half is spent in the classroom and the rest is spent "on the job" in a supervised position with guidance while you learned. Those days are practically gone now so the community colleges and trade schools are trying to make up for it but they don't do as good a job. and you have to pay for the training instead of getting paid to learn.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait, trades used to be popular? Says who? I keep getting this line stuffed down my throat that nobody here wants to work trades (unskilled and skilled) because they're menial jobs. That's why we've sent all of our production overseas, and illegal aliens work the rest of the jobs for half the price our citizens were so unfairly demanding?

Maybe it's true. People don't value a hard days work anymore. I used to come home dirtier than a homeless kid, and so tired I could barely make dinner in a microwave. Best damn feeling in the world, that was. Should have never left.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

True that. I am always happiest when I am exhausted and sore at the end of a hard day's work.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

One more reason we don't eat there.


----------

